# Oil pulling



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome ... Ayurvedic medicine!

I first came across Ayurvedic medicine with the first herb school I went with and today it was top ten news search.  From Wiki ...

Oil pulling or oil swishing is a traditional folk remedy that involves swishing oil in the mouth. It is mentioned in the Ayurvedic text Charaka Samhita, where it is called Kavala Gandoosha or Kavala Graha. Ayurvedic literature describes oil pulling as capable of both improving oral health and treating systemic diseases such as diabetes mellitus or asthma.[1]

While scientific evidence is lacking to support any systemic benefits of oil pulling, some studies have suggested that it may reduce oral plaque, halitosis, and gingivitis when included in a regular oral healthcare program.

http://www.examiner.com/article/oil-pulling-1.
http://guardianlv.com/2014/03/oil-pulling-craze-now-has-dentists-weighing-in/
http://www.accesshollywood.com/the-benefits-of-oil-pulling_article_91761

Happy reading ...


----------



## Servelan (Mar 21, 2010)

I get the same effect from swilling Listerine around in my mouth.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Servelan said:


> I get the same effect from swilling Listerine around in my mouth.


Congrats!

................................


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Congrats!
> 
> ................................


Well played Andi 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Servelan said:


> I get the same effect from swilling Listerine around in my mouth.


That's because the key ingredient in Listerine is Essential oils. There are a few papers on oil pulling. It's not magically pulling any badness out, but the viscosity and the 20 minutes of swishing will mechanically debride and remove old food particles which has benefit.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

I think it has real benefits that can be seen when you do it regularly. I know I can see it in my teeth and gums when I oil pull. I mix several drops of thyme and rosemary oil into coconut oil and use that. And it is great exercise for your face and jaw muscles.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

First time I saw this thread title, I couldn't help but immediately think of the ol' Rumely Oil Pull


----------

